# Can I dry my buds in my Grow Tent??



## rlourens (Jan 27, 2010)

My grow tent has perfect places at the top to hang bud for drying. 

Will I be able to hang the buds to dry while I am growing other plants in the same tent?


----------



## FileError404 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, no. Drying has to be done in a DARK place. It should be in the low 70s with indirect airflow.


----------



## the75bag (Jan 27, 2010)

yup you can flash dry an 8th like that so you can have a little to smoke but you hopefully have some hash or oil to get you through


----------



## rlourens (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still like 10 weeks away from harvesting, just wanted to get some advice. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

if you mean inside the tent then why not??? its dark u can control temp/humidity so why not?

i dried my last grow inside a tent.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, you can dry in the tent when you are ready to harvest everything. But, not when you still have live plants growing. I use a veg tent and a flower tent. I start a batch in veg a month before harvest, then move those into flower tent and harvest whats in flower tent and hang to dry in veg tent. perfect system for me. I harvest about 8 oz's every 2 months


----------



## natrone23 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah you can indirect light isn't going to hurt your bud.

Ideally you want it to be in a dark place, but its not going to make a huge difference.......now if you left them out in the sun or directly under and hps it will degrade the thc.


you could even make something out of cardboard or something to sheild it from the indirect light if you wanted


----------



## resinraider (Jan 28, 2010)

I dry in my tent. I put up a light shield.don't get me wrong, idealy u want a dark dry area but as long as ur humidity isn't too high it will work. Like I said, I do it but Its not the best way to dry ur harvests


----------



## rlourens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied so swiftly!! I will consider the screen idea! Maybe test it out with a part of the harvest and compare.


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 28, 2010)

I dry mine in my room but I have never done it with plants growing.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

get a cardboard box..tie a string from side to side and hang ur buds that way..u can put it in ur tent but u dont want the light to hit ur buds directly..it doesnt have to b pitch dark tho


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Jan 28, 2010)

its better to leave it in the dark as THC breaks down with exposure to lights


----------



## 420 swede (Jan 28, 2010)

natrone23 said:


> yeah you can indirect light isn't going to hurt your bud.
> 
> Ideally you want it to be in a dark place, but its not going to make a huge difference.......now if you left them out in the sun or directly under and hps it will degrade the thc.
> 
> ...


BS, it should be pitch black just as much as it need to be dark during "night time" in 12/12.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigol'Bong said:


> its better to leave it in the dark as THC breaks down with exposure to lights


only DIRECT light and it has to be a mh or hps or floro or uvb..a regular house bulb wont degrade the thc at all..im just sayin... not sayin ur wrong u just didnt explain..i dry in the dark to but its not pitch dark its just in a closet im my room


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

420 swede said:


> BS, it should be pitch black just as much as it need to be dark during "night time" in 12/12.


haha still learning huh girl?


----------



## 420 swede (Jan 28, 2010)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> haha still learning huh girl?


well, ok it dont need to be pitch black but i guess thats optimal.
going with alternative theories might work..u might not notice a huge diference but since the original method is dark u should go with it if u gonna dry a large amount of pot imo.
In my mind ppl saying it can be done in light feels just as much or even less trustworthy as some ppl say u should turn of light 72 hours before harvest to boost thc production.

to be safe, sure and og u should just go with what is established facts.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

i feel u..i personally wouldnt put it in my tent if i were this guy..unless all the light was blocked out cuz the hps will degrade thc..better safe then sorry


----------



## 420 swede (Jan 28, 2010)

haha btw  i think u got me wrong in an earlier thread...I'm a 21 year old stoner dude.

Was just saying i should have stated i was a chick in all my threads to get more replies. some of these introvert pro grower stoners that hangs out here dont have time to date between growing and toking so they get just as horny and helpfull over Inet chicks as world of warcraft players


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 28, 2010)

hahaha yea i thought u were a female when u said that on the lady in distress thread lol.. my bad BRO keep it green


----------



## renyman (Feb 1, 2010)

yea dude, get you some black painters plastic and make a little light proof section in the corner of your tent. just make sure you got some air flow. I'm surprised they dont sell a light proof dry net considering most people i assume dry their buds in their tent with their filter.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 1, 2010)

The conditions for growing good smoke and drying and curing good smoke are not the same.... the only way you could dry your smoke in your tent is if you are not growing in your tent.... not a choice I would like to have to make...


----------



## FileError404 (Feb 1, 2010)

renyman said:


> I'm surprised they dont sell a light proof dry net considering most people i assume dry their buds in their tent with their filter.


Well, a net implies holes...


----------



## card5150 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya dry in your grow tent means your taking valuable time away from your next harvest? you should have some clones or seeds starting by now ready to rock to take the place of your cash crop. its like renting condo space in big city get it going again and roll.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 2, 2010)

Or just get another tent and use that to veg and dry


----------



## greenthumb831 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Can i take out the light in my tent , hang my buds up, and run the filter and intake as normal to dry buds??


----------



## sworth (Aug 4, 2011)

greenthumb831 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Can i take out the light in my tent , hang my buds up, and run the filter and intake as normal to dry buds??


Oh yes.......


----------



## WeJuana (Dec 1, 2011)

What if you have 5 tents? haha. I have a tent exclusively designated for trimming and drying. 






I'm leaving the last 3 inches from the bottom unzipped, and unzipping the bottom flaps of the door about 2 inches both to the left and right allowing some air flow, with a fan blowing against the wall of the tent (not directly at the buds). Once the stems bend and snap, but don't break, I will move to jarring and will post pics.


----------



## Shadeslay (Dec 1, 2011)

I dried mine above my light and it came out pretty dank, it's likely some of the stronger stuff I've encountered. Indirect light shouldn't effect to potency, but it may effect the taste/smell, as this is when the chlorophyll is breaking down and light may impede this process. With a proper curing you likely won't even notice unless you are a connoisseur.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 1, 2011)

I dry all of mine in my tent above my hood, have for 2+ years. When one finishes drying another is just about ready. Never had any problems drying this way. Typically it is 3 to 4 days hanging in the tent then into paper bags for 2 days, then into jars. Works great for me.

You can see one plant is drying in the top. I also have a screen on top of the hood to dry popcorns.


----------



## Smokey6407 (Jun 23, 2016)

rlourens said:


> My grow tent has perfect places at the top to hang bud for drying.
> 
> Will I be able to hang the buds to dry while I am growing other plants in the same tent?


You can absolutely dry your herb in a grow tent. I've used to small circulating fans inside the tent on low, one that brings fresh air in and 1 blowing it out. Total of 4. It's a great darkroom and I can easily monitor the 4x4's temp and humidity. I also have a dehumidifier and air purifier in the room the tent is in, for that extra happiness. From there it moves on to my curing stages and the tent is refitted for the next veg. This process has contributed to some wonderfully cured happiness. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Smokey6407 (Jun 23, 2016)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> get a cardboard box..tie a string from side to side and hang ur buds that way..u can put it in ur tent but u dont want the light to hit ur buds directly..it doesnt have to b pitch dark tho


Why grow great stuff to only put it in a cardboard box. If you've spent the money on a tent and don't mind it sitting around, with lights off for a week or so, why not use it to dry? It to me is the perfect controlled, isolated room. Not to bust on cardboard but it sounds like your heading the right direction. I've seen a lot of herb grown beautifully only to be ruined during the dry/cure stage. Aim to be a pro brother and the rest will follow -smoke6407


----------



## RayRay747 (Jan 10, 2018)

Smokey6407 said:


> You can absolutely dry your herb in a grow tent. I've used to small circulating fans inside the tent on low, one that brings fresh air in and 1 blowing it out. Total of 4. It's a great darkroom and I can easily monitor the 4x4's temp and humidity. I also have a dehumidifier and air purifier in the room the tent is in, for that extra happiness. From there it moves on to my curing stages and the tent is refitted for the next veg. This process has contributed to some wonderfully cured happiness. Hope this helps and good luck!


When you dried your buds in the grow tent, did you have another plant going in the tent at the same time? I run a scattered 20/4 light schedule so my lights will always be on in my grow box. I was thinking of screwing together 6 pieces of wood (4 sides, 1 bottom and 1 top) and then sealing the box, wrapping the inside of the dry box with reflective insulation, cutting two 4" intake holes (both intakes at the top) and one 4" exhaust hole (on the bottom centered in the middle).

The exhaust hole would have ducting connected to it and that ducting would be then connected to one of the intake holes on my grow box. I am guessing the vortex fan I have in the grow box will pull air from my basement, through the 2 intake holes on sealed dry box...this would then create fresh air circulation over the buds from top to bottom.

Inside the box, I would have a hygrometer probe so i can attach the hygrometer on the outside of the box to view readings without opening the box. I would have 4 lines, 2 on top and 2 in the middle so I can hang two layers, the top layer hovering over the bottom layer. I am determining how big I can make the box tomorrow when I sort through all of my scrap wood.


----------

